# New Truck



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK we're home everything went well & we had fun at Cabela's. Hootbob & Family, & Huntr70 & Family met us at Cabela's for a small Outback reunion







It was nice to see them. 
Truck is Awesome & I have a lot to learn. Felt like I was sitting in a Cockpit w/ all of the buttons. I will need a lot of practice parking with the length of it.







OH MY it's long! 

















Can wait to hook her up to the OB, but the DH said I will have to wait







Oh Man









Tami


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

That's an awesome ride. Would love to upgrade to the new body style but the stickers scare me














.

Congrats again and enjoy


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That is a great looking rig, and I love the color. Congratulations hope you have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice truck have fun towing the OB with that.


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice truck Tami! Now Boone and Otis can ride in style.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I love the look of the new body style. Super sweet ride!

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sweet looking TV. Enjoy the added power and towing capacity.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Okay. I'm jealous. Nice ride.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Yup, nice ride! Reminds me off camping.(mashmallows) add the dark tint windows(roasted marshmallows)! Now you _REALLY_ want to hook it up don't you?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice ride! Looks like you will have lots of room.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Okay. I'm jealous. Nice ride.


No need to be jealous Scott, I'll take you for a ride









Tami


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Tami,

I like it a real lot. Same wheels as my truck.

Best of luck with it and Happy New Year!

Mike C


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Everyone!

I really did get lucky in that the 3/4 ton with the 4:10 rear was difficult to find as some of you are already aware. This one had just about everything we wanted & was only 3hrs away. I had located a lot of 3/4 ton XL's but they all had the 3.73 rear which lower the tow capacity considerably. I was able to get the 2nd row captain chairs, & they are auto release & heated. I really wanted that for my son.








The ride .... WOW, you are all right it was a pleasant ride home. I had to keep checking my speed b/c I thought I was going a lot slower then 65.

Happy New Year!

Tami


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Thanks Everyone!
> 
> I really did get lucky in that the 3/4 ton with the 4:10 rear was difficult to find as some of you are already aware. This one had just about everything we wanted & was only 3hrs away. I had located a lot of 3/4 ton XL's but they all had the 3.73 rear which lower the tow capacity considerably. I was able to get the 2nd row captain chairs, & they are auto release & heated. I really wanted that for my son.
> 
> ...


So, like, uh, we'll all meet at site number nine and you can take us for a ride?







Don't mention where site nine is - we don't want everyone finding our secret gems.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Tami,

You're gonna love that new ride!







Especially pulling the Outback!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Tami - that is one nice Yukon. It is like mine but nicer (and newer). They did a good job on the redesign.

Like Scott, I'm jealous too. Not sure you could fit us both in for a ride though. I've read the specs on that guy.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Tami,

Great looking TV there. That 26RKS is going to look awful good behind it. I think you made a wise choice. Happy New Year!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

campmg said:


> Like Scott, I'm jealous too. Not sure you could fit us both in for a ride though. I've read the specs on that guy.


And I'm the baby. You should see my big sister.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Tami,

Nice looking ride! where are the spec's?

eng, rear and capacities, need to inform the masses.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Great new rolling kennel for Boone & Otis!!! Lots of room to shake off all that sandy pond water .....
I think Seeker & Tadger would get lost just in the front seat









Only the best for our 4-leggeds!

Happy Tails!
Judi


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

nynethead said:


> Tami,
> 
> Nice looking ride! where are the spec's?
> 
> eng, rear and capacities, need to inform the masses.


Exactly...like one picture was going to settle us down.









More pictures...more details. ...please.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Great looking ride Tami.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice truck Tami


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Great looking truck but you know what happens next. Lets just say avoid camping shows









John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks











nynethead said:


> Tami,
> 
> Nice looking ride! where are the spec's?
> 
> eng, rear and capacities, need to inform the masses.


XL 6.0L 3/4 ton, 4:10 rear, 9500lbs tow rating, 2561lbs payload



> Oregon_Camper Posted Today, 04:16 PM
> 
> Exactly...like one picture was going to settle us down.
> 
> More pictures...more details. ...please.



[thumbnails click to enlarge]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great pictures!  Love the center console. It is HUGE..no more bumping elbows with the passenger.

The Captain Seats in the middle row are awesome. We had our dealer bring in our Suburban from Denver, for this sole feature. We wouldn't budge on it. They kept trying to talk us out of it. Finally said...you either bring it in from Denver for the price we agreed to or I'm walking....5 days later I had the Suburban.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Great looking truck but you know what happens next. Lets just say avoid camping shows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I really like the model that you just got, but that is one big TT. What is the weight on that?
Anyway my DH keeps telling me, "this is our trailer & we are keeping it" .....









Tami


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

But the big question is..............

how do Otis and Boone like it???

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Do yourself and the TV a huge favor and pick up one of these cargo liners. I've had mine since day one and it has save the back of my Suburban many times.

Great for hauling firewood, wet stuff, dirty coolers, etc...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> But the big question is..............
> 
> how do Otis and Boone like it???
> 
> Steve


They haven't been in it yet











> Oregon_Camper Posted Today, 06:17 PM
> Do yourself and the TV a huge favor and pick up one of these cargo liners. I've had mine since day one and it has save the back of my Suburban many times.
> 
> Great for hauling firewood, wet stuff, dirty coolers, etc...


Great idea do you have the link?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sounds like another trip to Cabela's.............

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Quick google search came back with this...

http://www.1motormart.com/parts/1/2007/200...on+Cargo+Liners

I'd also call the dealer...might get a deal. Or even eBay..??


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Quick google search came back with this...
> 
> http://www.1motormart.com/parts/1/2007/200...on+Cargo+Liners
> 
> I'd also call the dealer...might get a deal. Or even eBay..??


Thanks Jim,

I will definitely be getting one of those







excellent idea!

Tami


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't think you really got it. One set of pics is tan and the other gray. You're just setting us up to be jealous of you. I know your wiles.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Beautiful truck Tami!
It should make for a nice ride to Zion


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I don't think you really got it. One set of pics is tan and the other gray. You're just setting us up to be jealous of you. I know your wiles.










Oh Yeah you got my # alright











> skippershe Posted Today, 07:17 PM
> Beautiful truck Tami!
> It should make for a nice ride to Zion


Thanks Dawn that's what I told him









Tami


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That's a really sweet ride Tami, enjoy!!! Don't worry, you'll get used to the size in no time.

Can Chris me and the girls come take a pic like the one in my signature??









Mike


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

RizFam said:


> Quick google search came back with this...
> 
> http://www.1motormart.com/parts/1/2007/200...on+Cargo+Liners
> 
> I'd also call the dealer...might get a deal. Or even eBay..??


Thanks Jim,

I will definitely be getting one of those







excellent idea!

Tami
[/quote]

Tami,

We did the husky liners for all three rows plus the cargo area. 
http://www.huskyliners.com/home.cfm
from
http://www.summitracing.com/

With four kids everything is covered. I removed the OEM carpet floor mats and put them in the box from husky. They will be nice and brand new whenever this vehicle moves on.

I have put husky liners in every vehicle I have owned for 15 years.  No matter what I do the carpets stay in great shape.

Jared


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

camping479 said:


> That's a really sweet ride Tami, enjoy!!! Don't worry, you'll get used to the size in no time.
> 
> Can Chris me and the girls come take a pic like the one in my signature??
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike,

Of course, but first they have to take their shoes off .....











> Tami,
> 
> We did the husky liners for all three rows plus the cargo area.
> http://www.huskyliners.com/home.cfm
> ...


Thanks Jared,

Wish I would have known about these liners w/ my other vehicles. With two water dogs & the tazmanian devil (my boy) things can get pretty messy








I will be ordering these ASAP










Tami


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow!







Really nice truck!

I was taking a look at the pictures, but I couldn't tell which button controlled the transporter beam and which one controlled the photon torpedoes.









We'd have one as well if there weren't so many digits in the price! We'd have to give up one or two of the kids to afford one... Hey, I think I've hit on something here!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Very nice TV Tami








No wonder I didn't see you coming in to Cabelas
John should be at ease towing the outback with it









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Very nice TV Tami
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Don I hope so, now to get him to take us out west









Tami


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice truck Tami, you will love towing with it. You will have to come to Va the next rally. No excuse now.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wingnut said:


> Nice truck Tami, you will love towing with it. You will have to come to Va the next rally. No excuse now.


Thanks Todd & your right









Tami


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice Yukon Tami. Enjoy.

That is the TV of my dreams...emphasis on DREAMS.

Oh well...I can still dream...









Dan


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Congrats on the new TV Tami! The bed liner is A MUST with DOGS!!!! So glad we got ours, we put an old blanket on top when the dogs ride in the car and they're nice and comfy (as are we).

Can't wait to see it in person, how many days until May?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Dan, Thanks Clare! 
Yes, I am really liking it & looking forward to our first time towing w/ it. 
And I will definitely be getting those liners









Tami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tami

You will have to let us know how you like towing with it and how it compares to your old TV.

THor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thor said:


> Tami
> 
> You will have to let us know how you like towing with it and how it compares to your old TV.
> 
> THor


Oh you bet cha








I've only towed once w/ he DH's pick-up, so we'll have to rely on him to tell us what his thinks







You how how much he loves his Tundra







But, I will certainly pester him to let me tow w/ the Yukon







Don't think I have enough experience to really compare tho.

Tami


----------

